# Litter type for picky hedgehog?



## SKing (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello, I am a new hedgehog owner and member here. I've looked through the various threads on litter substrates and couldn't find one that is similar to my question. I recently bought a hedgehog and the previous owner said she was litter trained, which she is. But they were using clumping cat litter, which I found out on here is bad. So, I set out to find a replacement litter, none of which my hedgehog will use so far. 

Does anyone know if there is a litter that is similar in size/texture to the regular cat litter that is safer than these larger pellet types? I've tried Yesterday's News, Blue Diamond Walnut pellet stuff, shredded paper (she likes to play in, not potty), paper towels, etc. I'm a little sad because she was so good with the litter box with the original litter. I honestly just think she liked the feel of the clumping cat litter on her feet?  For the rest of her cage, I have her on fleece.
Thank you for any advice


----------



## SKing (Jan 25, 2016)

I found this VitaKraft Fresh World Bedding at Petsmart. Would this be a safe thing to try? It's smaller pieces of recycled paper like that National Geographic Comfort Bedding. 

http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/be...ar_id=36-30005&_t=pfm=search&pfmvalue=faceted

Also, an employee said that maybe I could try to mix some of the nonclumping clay cat litter in with whatever I'm replacing it with and gradually lessen it to help her accept the new kind?


----------

